# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > Игры и Конкурсы >  Где найти точные торговые сигналы?

## Дмитрий Остапов

Посоветуйте проверенный и честный сайт на котором можно найти точные торговые сигналы.

----------


## Сергей Петров

В наше время очень много нормальных телеграмм групп в котором предоставляют торговые сигналы.

----------


## Анатолий Валерьевич

Я когда начал заниматься бинарными опционами то тоже в первое время искал проверенный и честный сайт на котором можно найти точные торговые сигналы и мне тогда посоветовали сайт https://indexaco.com там я и нахожу все необходимое.

----------

